
Finding the lost Elons feat. Michael Gibson - samunism
https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/finding-the-lost-elons-feat-michael-gibson/id1517105543?i=1000478749632
======
samunism
In this episode, we talk to Michael Gibson, General Partner of 1517 Fund, a
venture capital firm that invests in the earliest stages of a startup.
Previously, he ran the Thiel Fellowship where he oversaw the selection of the
world’s youngest and brightest minds. Listen as he shares his thoughts on
finding the lost Elons, what the alpha-gamma quality is, why he’s thinking of
the Counter-Enlightenment now, and the importance of inspiring future
generations.

